# Citric Acid/Baking Soda CO2 toy?



## Karen Randall

Anyone playing with this CO2 system? I bought one on E-Bay (the "Pro" version) just to fiddle with a couple of months ago, and just set it up on a Fluval Flora today. It took some time to figure out, as the enclosed directions are in some far east language. (Chinese, I think, but I'm not sure) But there is a video on E-bay with English subtitles, and although that wasn't completely clear either, I was able to get it running. It's putting out a pretty good rate of CO2 right now&#8230; I'll report back and let you know how steady it stays and for how long. If this works, it could be a MUCH more elegant, inexpensive (and less smelly) solution than a yeast reactor for someone who doesn't want to jump into pressurized CO2.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIY-CO2-gen...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item233258c48d


----------



## Zapins

Hello and welcome Karen!

I have not personally tried it out but it does look like an interesting alternative way to make CO2. I wonder how long it will produce gas for. Unless it works for at least a week or so it might be too fiddly to use as a permanent alternative. Though on the bright side it will produce pure CO2 gas instead of the mixture of gas that yeast makes.

What I don't fully understand is how the system continually mixes the right amount of acid with the baking soda? Is the thing fully automatic at producing gas on its own?

If the thing works reliably and without intervention then I think it has very good potential.

Here is a video of it being set up.


----------



## Charlie 1

Zapins said:


> Hello and welcome Karen!
> 
> I have not personally tried it out but it does look like an interesting alternative way to make CO2. I wonder how long it will produce gas for. Unless it works for at least a week or so it might be too fiddly to use as a permanent alternative. Though on the bright side it will produce pure CO2 gas instead of the mixture of gas that yeast makes.
> 
> *What I don't fully understand is how the system continually mixes the right amount of acid with the baking soda? Is the thing fully automatic at producing gas on its own*?
> 
> If the thing works reliably and without intervention then I think it has very good potential.
> 
> Here is a video of it being set up.


 I saw 2 live demos of this product, my understanding is it operates on negative pressure, so as the CO2 gas is depleted the negative pressure draws the acid into the mix, CO2 is created & stops anymore Citric Acid.
If the hype holds true in real life , this is way superior to sugar & yeast, = last longer+ more consistent output unlike the sugar & yeast combo that produces gas at a high ramp up with a fresh mix & then slowly falls off .


----------



## Karen Randall

Charlie 1 said:


> I saw 2 live demos of this product, my understanding is it operates on negative pressure, so as the CO2 gas is depleted the negative pressure draws the acid into the mix, CO2 is created & stops anymore Citric Acid.
> If the hype holds true in real life , this is way superior to sugar & yeast, = last longer+ more consistent output unlike the sugar & yeast combo that produces gas at a high ramp up with a fresh mix & then slowly falls off .


Yes, this is what appears to be happening, and what my understanding was as well. (where did you see the live demos? They should REALLY invest in printing some English instructions&#8230; It took some work to figure it out) It has been on the tank for about 4 hours now, and is holding steady at a constant one bubble per second, which is where I set it.

It also has a pressure relief valve, so that if the pressure gets TOO high, it won't burst the bottle(s) I'll keep my eye on it, and report back on how long it keeps running. I agree, if it doesn't last more than a week, it's of no use to me. But it was cheap enough that I thought it was worth playing with!

Right now, I'm running most of my little tanks of 5lb cylinders with GLA's little atomic regulator. (no gauges) It's cheap (about $140) and holds stead as a rock. But if there were a REALLY cheap way for people to supply reliable CO2 to little tanks, I think more people would go outside their comfort zone and try it.


----------



## Karen Randall

Zapins said:


> Hello and welcome Karen!
> 
> I have not personally tried it out but it does look like an interesting alternative way to make CO2. I wonder how long it will produce gas for. Unless it works for at least a week or so it might be too fiddly to use as a permanent alternative. Though on the bright side it will produce pure CO2 gas instead of the mixture of gas that yeast makes.
> 
> What I don't fully understand is how the system continually mixes the right amount of acid with the baking soda? Is the thing fully automatic at producing gas on its own?
> 
> If the thing works reliably and without intervention then I think it has very good potential.
> 
> Here is a video of it being set up.


Hi Zapins, I know I fade in and out here. I get really busy and then forget to check in. 

Gary Lange put me on to this thing. He bought one to play with too, but I'm not sure if he set his up yet. I'll have to give him a nudge.


----------



## Charlie 1

Karen Randall said:


> Yes, this is what appears to be happening, and what my understanding was as well. (where did you see the live demos? They should REALLY invest in printing some English instructions&#8230; It took some work to figure it out) It has been on the tank for about 4 hours now, and is holding steady at a constant one bubble per second, which is where I set it.
> 
> It also has a pressure relief valve, so that if the pressure gets TOO high, it won't burst the bottle(s) I'll keep my eye on it, and report back on how long it keeps running. I agree, if it doesn't last more than a week, it's of no use to me. But it was cheap enough that I thought it was worth playing with!
> 
> Right now, I'm running most of my little tanks of 5lb cylinders with GLA's little atomic regulator. (no gauges) It's cheap (about $140) and holds stead as a rock. But if there were a REALLY cheap way for people to supply reliable CO2 to little tanks, I think more people would go outside their comfort zone and try it.


Hi Karen, we crossed paths once when you visited us in Ottawa Canada, I was one of the members you visited 
I saw the demos here in Canada - Toronto & Ottawa. If memory serves me well it can last 6 weeks , dependent on the amount you are injecting
Cheers


----------



## Karen Randall

Thanks, Charlie! Nice to cross paths once again! 

If you can get 4-6 weeks out of it, that's definitely a good investment for a small tank! (It's currently on 7.5G Fluval Flora)


----------



## zadratus

Here is a timetable chart from banggood.com using it 8hrs a day
If anyone has a chart with using vinegar instead of citrus acid please post.


----------



## Karen Randall

zadratus said:


> Here is a timetable chart from banggood.com using it 8hrs a day
> If anyone has a chart with using vinegar instead of citrus acid please post.


Hmmm. I can't see turning it off and on each day. That would be a pain. And there is no solenoid, of course, so no real way to automate off/on. So I'm just leaving it running, as I did when testing paintball systems. It looks, based on this chart, that I should get a couple of weeks out of it anyway. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Zapins

I'm definitely interested in seeing the results of how long it will last. I think even a week or two at 2 bubbles/sec is a very good deal since this thing produces pure CO2 gas at 100% instead of yeast which produces it at a very low % (because it is mixed in with atmospheric gasses and other gasses).

Glad you are finally on the boards Karen! You should check out the chat room we have at the top of the page (Chatbox Full) if you have a chance. Most of the chatting starts around 11 pm and goes to 2 am eastern time, though it saves all messages so you can type something and check back in later when someone has replied.


----------



## Karen Randall

Well, I'll try to stick around on the forum when I have time, but I doubt tou'll see me in the caht room... I turn into a pumpkin before 11!


----------



## dawntwister

I would like to know how it worked out. For I am thinking strongly of getting 1. I may even get a solenoid to go with it, since I will be out of town a week sometime this year..


----------



## Tomoko Schum

I'd like to know,too!


----------



## dawntwister

Here more users of Ebay Citrus Acid Kit


----------



## geekdad

Does anyone know where to get replacement o-rings/gaskets for this? I've looked everywhere online but couldn't find the part. It's the silicone piece that keeps the seal between the soda bottle and the plactic piece.


----------



## dawntwister

geekdad said:


> Does anyone know where to get replacement o-rings/gaskets for this? I've looked everywhere online but couldn't find the part. It's the silicone piece that keeps the seal between the soda bottle and the plactic piece.


Hmm! I didn't use those. I think those are just hose o-rings. Should be able to get them at any hardware store. If I am wrong try EBay.


----------



## BruceF

I would just try home depot or ace hardware. Take the cap with you.


----------

